# Rescued a puppy. having issues.



## KyleCook (Sep 10, 2013)

Rescued a one year old dog and he will not come in from outside on his own. He will also not go near a car. He will go outside at my house on his own but coming back in he stands at the doorway looking into the basement. I have spent hours trying to encourage him to come in. If I pick him up and put him in the back landing he will go up the three steps just fine. I had him over at my dads house with other dogs and he ran in and out just fine but wouldn't come into the basement. I'm just wondering if anyone has some suggestions on helping him overcome his fear. He is a big beautiful dog. I'm not sure what breed he is, his colors are like a german shepherd but he has a big head and really big paws. Thanks.


----------



## zoelynn13 (Oct 6, 2013)

Try food. Really delicious food. "If you want this super delicious piece of warm hot-dog, you're going to have to take a step towards the basement!" Same goes for any other situation he's a bit unsure of. Eventually you'll switch his negative association with the things he's scared of to a more positive one. You can also use play, and training to build up his confidence and distract him and he gets closer to the source of his fear.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Is there another way to bring him into your house without going through the basement? He was maybe previously kept in a basement all the time, who knows? Once he gets more settled in and more used to you, he will probably be alright coming in through the basement.


----------

